# Coop-Spiele für Lan-Partys



## axel25 (10. April 2013)

*Coop-Spiele für Lan-Partys*

Hallo,

da meine Freunde und ich demnächst eine LAN planen, allerdings Offline-Coop-Spiele bräuchten (wegen des langsamen Internets und damit verbundenem hohem Ping) und kaum welche finden, wollte ich mal wissen, wem das sonst noch so geht.

Sprich: Wer von euch würde ein Coop-Spiel, dass Coop-Spiele wie früher BF2 ermöglicht, spielen?

MfG
Axel

PS: Ich frag so blöd, weil ich mit dem CryEngine 3 SDK grade an einer Map sitze und dann evtl. ein (Freeware?)-Spiel in die Richtung machen wollte.


----------



## Ahab (10. April 2013)

*AW: Coop-Spiele für Lan-Partys*

Hmmmmömm... Ich verstehe jetzt nicht so ganz die Stoßrichtung deiner Aussage.  

Aber Coop kommt immer gut, vor allem auf kleinen LANs, wo ausladende Multiplayer nicht so ganz der Bringer sind. Alien Swarm ist zum Beispiel cool. Das müssten sich nur alle vorher laden und hoffen dass der offline Modus bei Steam mitspielt. ^^ Gleiches gilt für Left 4 Dead (2). Ghost Recon Advanced Warrior 1 und 2 bieten auch einen Coop-Modus und kommen ohne online Plattform aus.


----------



## axel25 (10. April 2013)

*AW: Coop-Spiele für Lan-Partys*

.

Ich mein mit meinem (etwas) umständlichen Satz, ob heute noch Interesse an solchen Spielen besteht. Und wenn ja, wie, also ob Story-basiert (wie die BF3-Coop-Missionen) oder wie in BF2, wo es quasi einfach der Multiplayer ist, wo fehlende Spieler durch Bots ersetzt werden.


----------



## Thallassa (10. April 2013)

*AW: Coop-Spiele für Lan-Partys*

Joah, so oder so. Konsolenfeeling und dabei trotzdem vor nem PC sitzen passt. Lokale Koop-Spiele wären z.B. Resident Evil 6, Dungeon Defenders und Beat Hazard Ultra. Gibt natürlich noch mehr, aber das sind die, die mir gerade auf Anhieb einfallen.


----------



## plaGGy (10. April 2013)

*AW: Coop-Spiele für Lan-Partys*

Diablo 2 war und ist immer noch ein Spaß³
Torchlight 1 oder 2 sind "glaube" auch offline fähig.

Leider beide etwas zeitfresser. Man kann aber zumindest bei Diablo 2 mit Editoren Chars erstellen und verteilen. 
Und direkt auf ner gewissen Stufe anfangen. Haben wir damals so gemacht, immr direkt auf Alptraum eingestiegen.


----------



## shinobi2611 (11. April 2013)

*AW: Coop-Spiele für Lan-Partys*

Diablo 2 haben wir im LAN meistens von vorne angefangen, haben extra LAN Chars erstellt mit denen wir dann nur weitergespielt haben wenn wir wieder eine LAN gemacht haben. (was fast jedes Wochenende der Fall war )
Mit Editoren usw. haben wir uns dort nicht abgegeben außer man hatte einen "SpaßChar"^^ ansonsten blieben unsere Chars alle normal.


Torchlight 2 ist komplett offline im LAN spielbar Torchlight 1 war rein Singleplayer ohne LAN Modus.

Koop Games liebe ich nur leider gibt es für den PC eher wenige die auch Offline funktionieren, deswegen treffe ich mich seit einigen jahren mit meinen Leuten nur noch mit Konsole^^

Switch in die Mitte alle Konsole mit Monitor angesteckt und los geht's


----------



## elpadre (22. April 2013)

*AW: Coop-Spiele für Lan-Partys*

Koop Games sind immer gut, online oder offline ist da egal. Hauptsache das Game ist gut. 
Zuletzt DeadSpace 3 durchgespielt, online mit nem Kumpel.
Suchen aber STÄNDIG neue Spiele die Koop rocken, finden aber nichts geiles..... bis es dann schließlich bei einer one on one party Worms Revolution endet


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (22. April 2013)

*AW: Coop-Spiele für Lan-Partys*

klares nein


----------



## TempestX1 (22. April 2013)

*AW: Coop-Spiele für Lan-Partys*

Unreal 1 war im Coop Genial, ansonsten Serious Sam, Diablo 2.
Starcraft kann man z.B. 2vs2 oder so zocken. Torchlight 2


----------



## Woiferl94 (22. April 2013)

*AW: Coop-Spiele für Lan-Partys*

Coop Spiele sind immer gut, aber leider kommen immer weniger Spiele raus die einen solchen Modus unterstützen, sowie eine Lan Unterstützung.


----------



## BabaYaga (22. April 2013)

*AW: Coop-Spiele für Lan-Partys*

Nö. Mich interessiert weder Coop noch MP, von daher. Nö


----------



## Obliterator (22. April 2013)

*AW: Coop-Spiele für Lan-Partys*

Nein, dazu bräuchte ich erst einmal jemanden der mit mir spielt "for ever alone"


----------



## ToTm@n (22. April 2013)

*AW: Coop-Spiele für Lan-Partys*

[x] _Nein, auf LAN-Partys spielen wir/ich auf normalen Multiplayer-Servern_ 

Nein!


----------



## PunkPuster (22. April 2013)

*AW: Coop-Spiele für Lan-Partys*

Coop - immer her damit! Egal was für ein Modus, hab eigentlich alles gespielt.
Mittlerweile gibts eigentlich fast keine guten coop-spiele mehr, ist eigentlich sehr schade, habe früher so gut wie jedes coop-spiel gespielt.
Hoffentlich kommt da mal wieder was innovatives .


----------



## maxmueller92 (22. April 2013)

Unsere Standard 'Koop's': MW2, CS 1.6. Alternativ auch sehr gut aber da haben die anderen bisher gestreikt ist ARMA2, da ist KOOP sowohl bei User als auch bei den unzähligen Zombie-Missionen (Mods) gefragt.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (22. April 2013)

*AW: Coop-Spiele für Lan-Partys*

naja CoOp war ja schon immer ein Sorgenkind.
Unter HL1 hatte ich verdammt oft SvenCoOp gezockt ansonsten OpFP, Arma, Serious Sam, Syndicate und neuerdings auch mal Far Cry 3.


----------



## PanikGOW (23. April 2013)

*AW: Coop-Spiele für Lan-Partys*

[X] Ja, so oder so


----------



## Driftking007 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Coop-Spiele für Lan-Partys*

coop Spiele sind echt das beste  Besonders wenn sie so wie Borderlands sind und noch echten "Lan" modus unterstützen


----------

